# Mopey



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Needed some fill in figures for my couches that I am building. Mopey here would make a nice companion for my Aunt Joan. Or maybe sitting on the bank of a pond waiting for a fish. This figure isn't based on anyone in particular, bot the tune from the Andy Griffin show did keep playing in my head.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice figure. 

I ws wondering about that name... I think you mean Opie... he grew up to be Ron Howard. 

John


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

John, 
Was only going for Opie in hair color after the fact. Calling him mopey because of his attitude. But like I said, as I was sculpting him, I couldn't get that whistling tune from Mayberry out of my head


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

His one arm looks badly sunburned or scorched or something. Or is that just a 'trick of the light'? 

I also see he doesn't believe in wearing shoes...might rule him out as a passenger.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice to meet Mopey! Very usefull figure. 
As a fisher he would be perfect. As passanger he's very seriously or not enjoying the trainride (or he is thinking about something very deeply...). He would also do nice on a platform sitting on a bench or crate and waiting for the train. Or even on an outhouse (have to lower his pants a bit than, otherwise he's got a problem). 
Do you have some more pictures of him?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

No-no, I wear bibs.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Paulus, 
Yeah, sitting him in an outhouse with his pants up could explain his rosy disposition


----------

